# Pixel replacement DIY Dash E38 740i



## Desert 740i (Dec 13, 2021)

It seems it will cost me $100 to have someone else swap my failed display board. I can buy what I need for $35 off Amazon.
Whose done it? Any regrets? I’ve watched several YouTube videos. All have a different manner in which the swap is explained.
Looking for your feedback and advice.
thanks


----------

